# E License Error LCC2 synopsis.exe



## NormkbPlayer (May 6, 2020)

I'm having some trouble with my E License. 
Is there any solution ?
Please help me.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (May 7, 2020)

After many failed attempts to reinstall it finally works.


----------



## Ben (May 7, 2020)

There was a faulty update available for a few days, maybe you installed this update. An uninstall and fresh install of the current version from elicenser.net should fix this issue.


----------

